

From 0 to Skype in 9 Months - cmatthieu
http://bloggeek.me/skype-in-9-months/

======
ryanseys
Their voicemails seem to be public...

Just pick a key from [https://twelephone-
voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com](https://twelephone-voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com)

and voila!

[https://twelephone-
voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com/1rajmadugulaed...](https://twelephone-
voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com/1rajmadugulaedwardallison12013-04-23T17:06:49Z.wav)

~~~
cmatthieu
You would need to know the exact millisecond of the timestamp and usernames to
access it. Our plans are to allow sharing of video/voice messages publicly if
the user chooses. Feedback welcome...

~~~
cmatthieu
Good point. Salting the key should make this better.

~~~
ryanseys
And restrict access to this page (which lists all the keys, salted or
otherwise)... [https://twelephone-
voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com/](https://twelephone-voicemail.s3.amazonaws.com/)

~~~
cmatthieu
We haven't yet officially released voice messaging but the feature stuck into
this release. We'll correct the access on our next update (prior to it being
announced). Thanks everyone.

~~~
aw3c2
This is a issue where you pull the plug right now, fix the issue and tell your
users about. Otherwise your company just dug its own grave publicity-wise.
Privacy is the foremost important issue if you handle people's communication.

~~~
cmatthieu
We're working on the update now...

~~~
pathy
17 hrs since that was reported and the directory is still public.... You
should probably work faster, at this time it is safe to assume that all
voicemails have been downloaded...

------
pbhjpbhj
I'm interested in the Twitter permissions required.

* Read Tweets from your timeline. * See who you follow, and follow new people. * Update your profile. * Post Tweets for you.

Does Twelephone only require posting tweets and following new people for
completing positive actions by the user or is this like FB apps that spam your
feed? Could those permissions be added as needed; I'm assuming that you don't
need to follow new users or tweet anything for me to direct connect a
Twelephone session with a current friend??

It seems incongruous you tout privacy features as a bonus
([http://twelephone.com/#learnmore](http://twelephone.com/#learnmore)) but
that to use the service Twelephone gets access to everything one does on
twitter.

Perhaps these are just standard permissions that twitter hands out with user
authorisation?

~~~
cmatthieu
I believe that these are standard Twitter permissions. Twelephone only needs
tweet permissions. We're not using any other Twitter APIs (other than OAuth).

------
coldcode
Phono seems to support any browser, why does this only support Chrome and
Firefox?

~~~
cmatthieu
Only Chrome and FireFox support WebRTC video. We are working on adding Phono
voice support for Safari, IE, and Opera using Phono's Flash and Java Applet
capabilities.

------
tinfoilhat
how exactly WebRTC going to solve raised questions regarding privacy ? in
light of a fact that, for ICE to operate, you need STUN server and exchange
ICE candidates (and SRTP keys) through WebRTC server

